# Frage zu Illustrator --> Logo erstellen



## Reanimated (7. November 2007)

Hi, Ich habe ein kleines Problem. ich arbeite normalerweise mit Photoshop (Version CS). Ich gestalte momentan für jemanden (der sich selbstständig macht) ne Website. Vorher habe ich auch ein Logo entworfen. Nun habe ich das Logo erstmal in der Größe gestaltet, die ich hier mitgeschickt habe. Nun wird er das Logo irgendwann auch für andere Sachen haben wollen. T-Shirtdruck etc. Mit meinem Wissen habe ich momentan nur die Möglichkeit die Sache in Photoshop in einem Größeren Format neu zu gestalten. (Obwohl ich ja auch arbeiten in Photshop als Vectorgrafik speichern kann, oder?!)
Jetzt habe ich hier noch Adobe Illustrator. Hiermit kann ich ja Vectorgrafiken gestalten die ich dann auch in jede erdenkliche Größe ziehen kann. (Berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liege). das Programm an sich ist ja fast wie PS gestaltet. Ich habe jetzt aber noch einige Fragen. Dazu schaut euch bitte das Bild an. 

1. Wie bekomme ich diesen"Verlauf" hin. In PS habe ich diese...2Pixel starke Linie einfach mit dem Rdiergummi spitz gemacht. 

2. Das männchen habe ich eingefügt...aus einer Pixeldatei. Muss ich das nachbasteln oder konvertiert Illustrator das

Außerdem habe ich noch die Frage, in welchem Format erstelle ich die datei. Also welche Maße sollte diese haben.


http://www.fitdurchfitness.de/logo1.jpg


----------



## Zinken (8. November 2007)

Das Abmessungen der Datei sind relativ egal, da Du Vektordaten ja beliebig skalieren kannst. Natürlich sollte es sich irgendwo in der Nähe der Endmaße bewegen,
da es sonst beim Skalieren schnell unübersichtlich wird.
Die spitz zulaufenden Linien bekommst Du hin, indem Du sie nicht als einfache Linien zeichnest, sondern als Kontur, so daß Du die Breite variieren kannst.
Und das Männchen wirst Du wohl nachbasteln müssen, was aber mit dem Zeichenstift recht einfach geht.

Photoshop-Dateien können auch Vektordaten enthalten, allerdings sind diese dann als Pfade angelegt. Ein Pixelbild als EPS zu speichern macht es noch lange nicht zu einer Vektordatei.


----------



## hierbavida (8. November 2007)

Vektordateien können in PS CS3 als Smartobjekt hinterlegt werden. In den anderen Versinen nur als Pfad bzw. Formebene.

Zu 1. Illustrator CS3:
Die auslaufenfende Spitze entweder so wie Zinken beschrieben gestalten, dann jedoch die Linie als Fläche erstellen.
Aus der Pinselbibliothek Kunstpinsel oder Pfeile als Werkzeugspitze laden oder eigene WZ-Spitze bzw. Grafikstil erstellen. Evtl. über Palette Aussehen Linie und Flächen anpassen.
Die Linienenden können auch mit Palette Kontur angepasst werden.

Zu 2.
Das Männchen in Illustrator platzieren, genügend groß aufziehen (Qualität unbedeutend) und auf neu angelegter Ebene das Männchen nachzeichnen. Pixel-Männchen-Ebene löschen!

Das Format spielt keine Rolle, da die Grafik ohne Verluste gezoomt werden kann. Wichtiger ist der Farbraum: RGB für Monitor oder CMYK für Druck.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

hierbavida


----------

